# Please Share  Odd Ways Of Welding



## Smithdoor (Aug 20, 2016)

Please share  Odd way of welding

This a new low cost welding hood




Dave


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 20, 2016)

Great welding gloves and sleeves, too!


----------



## talvare (Aug 20, 2016)

Just a wild guess, but I'm thinking that isn't an OSHA regulated environment !

Ted


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 20, 2016)

i knew that there was a lot of new development of welding equipment, let's hope this idea is still in the think tank phase


----------



## LucknowKen (Aug 20, 2016)

Trust me?


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 20, 2016)

My oddest welding job was was welding a new steel face to an anvil.  

Prior to cast steel anvils, the better ones were made by welding up a wrought iron body and forge welding a steel working face.  My Armitage anvil's face was badly worn so I decided to repair it by welding a new steel face.  The original face had to be removed and it was prior to my having a mill so grinding was the only option.  After working with a 7" angle grinder for a while, I figured that there had to  be a better way.  I made a carrier for the anvil holding it with its face down, mounted it to the 3 pt. hitch on my Ford tractor and pulled it down our country road for a total of about two miles.  Sparks were trailing but it effectively removed the old steel face.

The remaining surface was cleaned up and trued with 4" and 7" angle grinders and finally with a file.  The new steel face was made from a length of semi leaf spring.   To successfully forge weld, it is important to exclude oxygen from the weld zone.  To that extent, the two surfaces to be mated had to fit as closely as possible.  After fitting, the entire perimeter of the joint was arc welded.

The forge welding was done at an anvil repair workshop run by the Upper Midwest Blacksmiths Assn. Two pieces of 1-1/2" pipe were bolted together to around the waist of the anvil to make a carrier.  The anvil was heated in a coal forge with the face down.  When the anvil reached a welding heat, it was removed and two of us began working the face with sledges.  This process was repeated once more and the anvil was allowed to cool.

Later the arc welding was ground away and after I got a mill, I milled the face flat and finished the hardy and pritchel holes.  I have not ever hardened and tempered the face but I have been using that anvil for more than thirty years.


----------



## Smithdoor (Sep 17, 2016)

I have seen that done on my shop
Just lay down the rod and using 7024
Bad new the welder it did it did better job of welding that welder using 6013
I for got about till your video this was 40 years ago. 

Dave



LucknowKen said:


> Trust me?


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Smithdoor (Sep 18, 2016)

Looks like one get out of use a welder
Welding rails using arc welding uses E10018-D2 with per heat
I had to put this on drawings  40 years ago for welding rails

Dave




TOOLMASTER said:


>


----------

